# Furnished apartment needed in Auckland



## jandance (Mar 3, 2011)

_Deleted due to advertising_


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

jandance said:


> _Deleted due to advertising_.


Have you tried Trademe?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Jandance - I deleted your post as it is too close to advertising for yourself.
However, as Anski says - try Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me or Real Estate, Houses for Sale, Rentals, Commercial and Businesses for sale at Realestate.co.nz - Realestate.co.nz


----------

